# alternative to wirenuts?



## daniel2229 (May 8, 2008)

I have seen some new devices that replace traditional wirenuts. The wire is pushed in the side of a plastic block. The other wire that you are extending goes into the other side. They look very easy to use, but are they as good as wirenuts?


----------



## kok328 (May 8, 2008)

I know wirenuts work well and would be hesitant to use anything else.  Does this new device work w/stranded wire?


----------



## Dave928 (May 9, 2008)

daniel2229 said:


> I have seen some new devices that replace traditional wirenuts. The wire is pushed in the side of a plastic block. The other wire that you are extending goes into the other side. They look very easy to use, but are they as good as wirenuts?



since i work in aerospace, i really HATE wire nuts.  very low-tech and they're garbage.  wires twisted together is not a solid connection.  to me, they're a fire just waiting to happen.  moisture proof (heat shrink) crimp splices are a much more solid connection.

wire nuts are used because they're quicker, not better.


----------



## Dave928 (May 9, 2008)

kok328 said:


> I know wirenuts work well and would be hesitant to use anything else.  Does this new device work w/stranded wire?



more than likely you would crimp a solid terminal onto the end of the wire then push it into the block.

unless it just has a screw you tighten onto the wire end...


----------



## daniel2229 (May 9, 2008)

I read a couple of forums that stated the push-in connectors are not the best quality. Our electrician in our building said he didn't like them because there was only two contact points in the block -- where the wire is clenched.

He convinced me to go with wirenuts, which I did last night. I got the kind with wings so my arthritic fingers could deal with them.


----------



## handyguys (May 9, 2008)

The electrician sub used when I built my most recent house used them. They are kind of neat but more expensive, thats offset by labor savings I suppose. Downside is you can undo them as I recall.


----------



## kok328 (May 12, 2008)

Yea, my fingers cramp up after a few dozen wirenuts too.  Buy the kind that has a 5/16" head on the top and use a nut driver to turn them.


----------



## TaskBoy (May 23, 2008)

I like wire nuts in the proper size. Once tightened, I wrap the base of the nut and the wires going into it with electrician's tape. It's a fast, safe connection.


----------

